# Would you see a psychic?



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has been to see a psychic and if so were they good?

Particularly interested in the Middlesex/Surrey area?

I have wondered about this for some time now and wondering whether I should go see one to see if they can tell me if I am ever going to have kids?

What do you think?


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hiya 

I've seen two decent ones in past (although not in your area) - whilst they didn't tell me anything about IF issues they did both say I would have twins - hey presto - I have


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi always  

Well me and psychics    ive seen that many in my life i couldnt count on my hands and feet the number i have seen and I have had a variety of answers.

Some said I would get a yes definately and others said adoption within the UK and one even said China - others said I already had a son and when i said no they said oh I mean a daughter - you want to see the look on their face when i said neither!

So really and truly if you go I would just say go with an open mind.  Dont hold on to every word - although I know thats easier said than done.  Get recommendations dont just go for someone out of the yellow pages  

and finally I hope they predict just what you want to hear  

love

Debs xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi, hope you don't mind me dropping in - temporarily modding you at the moment and saw this.

Firstly, always  for your recent result. Secondly, I live in Middlesex and saw a psychic a few years ago. She predicted a pregnancy for me (oddly enough not a baby) and whole bunch of other things. Oddly enough I was on my 2ww on my last cycle at the time so she got that right (maybe she picked up on it - I certainly didn't mention ttc at all). She also said a lot of other stuff which has actually come to pass - problem is, she gave me a "short term" reading (three monthsish) and all this stuff has happened over the last 4 years so... hmmm! I don't know whether hearing her say things gave me a subconcious push to make them happen that way or what. I am still fairly sceptical.

I saw her at a psychic fayre and Staines rugby club - it's a fayre that tours the area so it comes round every few months. You can find out information here: http://www.psychicevents.co.uk/ All the psychics there are vetted so you do at least know you're getting someone who is fairly reputable.

She does do private readings though and actually asked me to go back for another in a few months (I didn't - I only did it for fun!)

I can PM you the name and contact number of the lady I saw if you would like. PM me if you want it.

I also have had my tarot read twice by my brother in law, but never really very successfully because he knows me too well and the cards never really make sense (so he says). I tend to be more confident in his readings though, because I know he doens't josh people around and I've heard him give really mixed readings for people. He tends not to do the "you will do this" type readins so much as help people understand how they are feeling etc. Quite interesting actually. Unfortunately, he lives in Lincolnshire. he's not a professional either - just does it on the side.

Anyway, I agree with what Debs said there about having an open mind. 



C~x

/links


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Funny enough I saw one last week and she was RUBBISH    She told me that me and dh were separated (WTF?!?!) or about to be (  ), and that I would have three beautiful children (when separated??) Absolute codswallop... Still, it did make me laugh and cheer me up somewhat, because it was so obvious she was making it up as she went along 

I do palm readings myself, don't ask me how as it's just something I sort of know, but I don't really "see" things, it's more about looking at someone's past, their history, dealing with anything that's bothering them... not sure I'm explaining it right, but I've never made up rubbish like the one I saw last week (and I don't charge for it, it's just something I do on the side, like Caz's brother) 

Any one else out there do this?


----------



## AngelsHelper (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi Always
I am a medium/ tarot reader I work with the tarot and spirit, I have always found it helps me, I often go and see the medium who trained me to try and find answers, I dont live in your area, but i just wanted to say that I find it a massive help xx


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Hiya

I went to see someone who works from time to time in central London (Putney direction I think), first session was after ICSI #3 and I was feeling low so decided I had nothing to loose.  As others have suggested I went with no expectations and an open mind (not sure I was aware she was a psychic for my first appointment).  

She doesn't do predicting the future as such, unlikely to say you will or won't have children.  She does a tarot card and life reading and she is very insightful.  She talked about things in my life in such detail she couldn't possibly have known about other than because she has a gift.  She tapes the conversation and has a way of making you look at / think about things that can be cathartic and incredibly healing and she is a serious straight talker.

If you are interested PM me and I'll send you further details.

Big Hug your way    D x


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

Earlier this year I got a text from my dad's wife.  she'd been to see a medium as my dad is dead and she isnt coping well.  the message said "Went to see a medium, she told me to tell you to try IVF again.  Hope this doesnt upset you"

What she did not know was that I was two days away from flying to Brno for FET.  I thought this was spooky and a really positive sign.  I did get a bfp but lost it after only a few days (again).  Make of that what you will!


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

Just following on from my post about two good readings I did have a really bad one too - it was a card type reading although not tarot and I don't think he got a single thing right    He assured me I had met my dh in the legal fiend - nope - whilst we do now work in the legal field we met when much younger and doing weekend jobs at toys r us    At the end of what was a really disapointing waste of money he asked if I had any questions.  "yes" I said "will I have children" (we were desperately trying at the time having already suffered the ectopic).  "no" was his response - "no" I said in a shocked tone. "why, did you want them" he asked - er duh would I have asked otherwise    At this he spluttered and said he wasn't that good at the sort of thing so asked the chap next to him (a palm reader - it was a psychic event) if he could tell me the answer.  He looked at my hand and said "yes - twins"  I smiled, he said "you've been told that before haven't you" to which I replied yes. I would just love to bump into mr "you won't have children" now whilst pushing my double buggy with my two lovely babies in


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Always,

Hope you don't mind me dropping by, i just wanted to say that my grandmother is a medium she is very high up in the S.N.U spirtiualist national union. If you or anyone else would like her telephone number i would be happy to pass it on via PM. I find it very helpful.

Love to all Donna x


----------



## 11th hour (Feb 4, 2006)

In over 20 years, I have never had a single thing said in any kind of reading that rang true, even ones that friends had said were accurate for them. 

My thing at the moment is this... if in the Akashic Records.. (wikipedia it). the library that our souls go to to consult and choose our lives on earth before we incarnate.. why did mine choose for me such a painful path... no hubby, so many useless relationshipss, no kids, no amazing family, no job i love and a deep profound loneliness. If these very very esoteric stuff is true, then i have to take responsibility for the fact that I have actually chosen this for myself.

It does make it hard to find reasons to live... not that im gonna top myself ( would hurt my parents too deeply and also im a coward). Was i really meant to have this miserable life?


----------



## Rowan22 (Dec 29, 2008)

I would see a psychic but I'm not entirely sure I would believe anything that was said!  
However, it would be nice to get away from all the negativity that I am too sick and just too old. I've given up going to the doctor, though with the diabetes, I should have regular checks. I'm just fed up with my dysfunctional body.
11th hour, your post struck a chord, as I've had thyroid trouble and know just how ill it makes you feel. I don't know about the Akhashic Records but I do know that the idea of choosing your life before you get here is quite common in New Age circles. Who knows? I have some Buddhist leanings and they do support the idea of reincarnation but at the end of the day, who knows? I think you have to have some belief/ideology that you find helpful and if the idea hurts, don't accept it. 
The other point that's often made to me when I cry that my life has no meaning is that it isn't over yet. 
You sound so low, I am so sorry that this wretched journey has made you feel like this and I can relate to so much of it (my family aren't very helpful, either!). When I think of some of the awful people who have kids and then abuse them...!
Don't know if this post has helped at all but I couldn't just read and run. You sound so down.  

Rowanx

Thinking of you, too, Donna, after reading your posts on the other thread. I hope you can find a solution for your souls on ice.


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

11th hour, your post made me so sad. I hope you find some happiness in life. Sometimes it is impossible to understand why this is happening to us, but it is random (well, at least that's what I tell myself) 

Your profile pic is lovely btw... so if you're a woman in your 40s then I am very envious!!


----------



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

11th hour, I totally agree, I have heard about chosing our own path and I often ask myself why I chose such a disappointing and unhappy one. I too have thyroid problems and mine went undiagnosed for 10 years which led to me now always feeling tired and not being able to lose weight which if I could I would be eligable for more NHS treatment. So now my journey has come to an end cause I am 3lbs over the NHS BMI limit! Story of my rubbish life


----------

